# MCP joint debride/synovectomy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 16, 2013)

26135 states intrinsic release/and extensor hood reconstruction, Per AAOS 26075 includes synovectomy but CCI show 26520 the greater procedure….FUN FUN!!

OP note:
Next, a dorsal approach to the thumb MCP joint was performed. Incision was taken down through skin and subcutaneous tissue.  Bleeding was controlled using bipolar cautery.  Dorsal cutaneous nerves were identified, retracted and protected.  Once this was done dissection was carried down to the interval between the radial sagittal band and the extensor tendon.  A small incision was made in this interval.  This allowed me to perform a capsulotomy.  The synovium of the thumb MCP joint was exposed and an aggressive synovectomy was performed.  Osteophytes were taken down using a rongeur.  There was some early osteoarthritis present within the joint and some mild chondral wear on the head of the metacarpal.  

After a thorough joint debridement and synovectomy, copious irrigation was performed.  Hemostasis was obtained.  The extensor interval was repaired using 4-0 Vicryl suture, 4-0 nylon was used on the skin


Any thoughts??
Thanks!
Jamie


----------

